# 2005 DGT 6000 Steering problem



## mgrubb (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

First post here. I recently purchased a used 05 DGT 6000 with 105 hours on it. Everything works great except I am not satisfied with the steering. It steers very sharply to the left but steering to the right is only about half of the left. Is this by design? All other tractors I have used had equal steering. Is there a way to adjust this? I would sacrifice some left steering to have both sides more uniform. None of the steering gears are slipping.

Thanks for the help
Matt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mgrubb! It sounds to me like somethings bent in the front end. Might see if something is hitting something else when you crank the wheels to the right. Pictures?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sorry to be the bearer of old news, my gt5k does the same since day one, designed that way to get close to objects on the side away from the discharge chute. i didnt like it at first, but learned to compensate and havent given it a thought for several years until i read the post.


----------

